# Cat wont let me touch his paws/arm/legs



## Tuna (Dec 21, 2011)

whenever I pet my cat and by accident touch or rub his legs/arms and paws he will bite me or get really angry

he always been doing that wont let me touch him actually his lower stomach too. unless he rolled on the ground stretching I can only then rub his tummy.

A vet told me that its maybe because previous owners removed his front claws when he was older and he remembers how painful it was. and thats why he doesnt want you touching him there or around there.

I hate people who remove the claws from cats.. they dont understand how painful it really is and the side effects


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How long has the cat known you? It was exactly the same with my cats, but they gradually let me touch their bellies and paws more and more. A declawed cat feels defenseless, so if they don't yet fully trust you, they'll be all the more scared of letting you get near those places, and will use their teeth more. I would say time is key.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo was the same way, but she didn't want to be touched ANYWHERE. She's not declawed, but she was tormented by a little brat who grabbed her by her legs and feet. Four years later, she still doesn't like her legs or feet touched, but I can pet her everywhere else.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I, in ignorance, declawed my first cat 9 yrs ago. He is totally bonded with me. But to this day he doesn't want to be touched by his tail. Its not going to change.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_tuna_, something you might try to get your cat to enjoy his feet touched is put just a little smear of butter on top of his feet. You could also use some chicken fat or tuna juice if he likes those things. He will come to enjoy licking it off. Eventually he should come to look forward to you touching the top of his paws as he'll anticipate this little treat. Don't rush it, and when he's dong well with you touching the top of his paws, then touch more of his legs, but only do so much that he's tolerating and enjoying it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Also the old trick of starting with something new they don't enjoy when they're sleepy...


----------

